# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  My Jack Spira bouzouki - build in progress :)

## Kyle Baker

Hey, I'm very excited to have received some photo's from Jack Spira of my bouzouki being built. I've been waiting since last fall for him to start work on my instrument and now it's all coming together. 
The back and sides are Australian Blackwood, and the top is sitka spruce.
Now for the good stuff.

----------


## Kyle Baker



----------


## Kyle Baker

I'll add more photos as the build progresses! I can't wait to play this thing :-)
~Kyle

----------


## Steve-o

Thanks for posting these Kyle.  Love that Australian Blackwood.  What fun watching it come together.  Keep the pics coming.  You must be stoked.

----------


## JEStanek

You are going to be very happy.  As a fellow Spira owner (I have a mandolin he built) I can attest to how great they play and sound.  Jack's bindings and rosettes (along with those great looking and sounding Aussie woods) are mind blowing to me.

Jamie

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff - I love build in progress photos, thanks for posting those, Kyle! I'm looking forward to following this thread and _really_ looking forward to the day you're able to record a tune for the SAW social group with this!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Dolamon

Congratulations! As great looking as the pix are, wait 'til you take delivery. After owning my octave and Mandola for over five years, they still amaze me for both the booming and subtle sounds. They just keep getting better as they age. There seems to be a little settling in with a fresh instrument which takes about two or three months. Then the sound just gets tighter and bigger at the same time. 

Now granted, a lot of it due to the player understanding where the sweet spots are ... a lot of it deals with the amazing care Jack does in the choice of woods and the craftsmanship of his build. Prepare to be amazed! His instruments are truly like no one elses.

Tell Jack I said hello and that the Ditson bodied Tenor he built for me is just singing along. 

Dion

----------


## PhilGE

Owning a Spira Mandola myself (blame it on Dion), you'll be very happy, I'm sure!

----------


## Kyle Baker

Jack sent me a few more pictures. I've made my choices for bindings and purflings now so the body should pretty much complete, or darn close by now :-)





Kyle

----------


## Jill McAuley

The back on that looks lovely, Kyle - thanks for posting those!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## JEStanek

Shazaam!  Looking good.

Jamie

----------


## Jim Baker

Gonna be sweet Kyle! When will you have pictures of the binding and purfling?

----------


## Kyle Baker

These are a couple example shots he sent me... these pictures are the ones I chose, there were other options but nobody needs to see those :p
Dark rosewood bindings, with angled purflings that matches the angled lines in the rosette. It's gonna be SWEET  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Baker

Mmmm.....that is gonna be nice!

----------


## Kyle Baker

Bindings are complete! It looks fantastic  :Smile: 
The bindings are dark rosewood with an angled purfling.

----------


## Steve-o

Just gorgeous, Kyle.  The bindings and purfling really complement the wood. Thanks for sharing the pics and keep them coming.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff - love the binding!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## MandoNicity

That's really looking gorgeous.

JR

----------


## Kyle Baker

The headstock is complete... now he's gonna start the neck and there's going to be a nice custom inlay on the fingerboard.







-Kyle

----------


## JEStanek

Looking great!

jamie

----------


## Jill McAuley

Gorgeous!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Steve-o

Yes, really sweet nuances!

----------


## Jason Kessler

Can't wait to see that beauty all done.

----------


## Kyle Baker

I love the fact that Jack always keeps me in the loop. Always sending pictures of the progress and making sure everything is how I want it.  Here are some more pictures already. The headstock is complete and the holes are drilled for the machine heads, bindings around where the body meets the heel, and the truss rod is in and fingerboard is getting set up. He is preparing for a nice custom inlay for me that's gonna be around the 11,12,13'th frets.
Here are some more eye candy pics!

----------


## Steve-o

That's got a very distinctive, aesthetic vibe going.  Starting to look like a zouk!

----------


## Kyle Baker

It's almost done. He's finished my fingerboard and inlay and says it's pretty much ready for lacquer!
I've got lots of pics to add today : )

----------


## Kyle Baker



----------


## Kyle Baker

I can't wait to see this in person! 
Kyle

----------


## MandoNicity

Wow!  That sure is nice looking!

JR

----------


## JEStanek

That's a proper Lion Rampant!  I really like the detail where Jack scalloped the end of the fingerboard at the soundhole.

Jamie

----------


## Kyle Baker

This is just a teaser until it comes... the zouk is on its way!


Keep posted for a demo video coming soon  :Smile:  It's beautiful!!!

----------


## Bertram Henze

I wish it makes the journey alive and well Kyle.
Man, from these pics I guess you need one big towel to wipe off the drool.

Waiting for that demo video...  still, waiting...  waiting...

----------


## Jill McAuley

Awesome! Can't wait to hear/see it in action - please post lots of clips of it for us!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## dmcginnis

I am curious - where did you find the cool lion inlay?  Do you have a source of Celtic inlay designs?

Thanks,
Dave

----------


## JEStanek

That lion is the Lion Rampant seen on the Scottish version of the Confederate Flag.


That keeps getting better and better looking!  Great work Jack and Kyle.

Jamie

----------


## Steve-o

Very exciting Kyle.  Such a gorgeous zouk.  Enjoy the anticipation of Christmas morning in September.  Keep us posted.

----------


## Kyle Baker

Dave, the rampant lion design on my bouzouki is the exact same lion I have tattooed on my left forearm. A way to honor my Scottish ancestry.
I just sent the image to Jack and he made it work. He does amazing work with inlays!

----------


## dmcginnis

Kyle - thanks for the comment of the inlay - so it was a custom design....way cool. I am having a mandolin built for me by Keith Newell and wanted a Celtic knot design inlay and did not find many options.  I wondered whether you had found a good source of inlay designs readily available.  The knot going into my headstock will be rather simple, which I will like.

Your zouk is absolutely beautiful!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...wanted a Celtic knot design inlay and did not find many options. I wondered whether you had found a good source of inlay designs readily available.


I once learned to construct my own from a book, but today the web is full of tutorials.

----------


## amowry

Beautiful work, and great photos! I love that headstock.

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

What a beauty. I love the curved headstock.

----------


## Kyle Baker

Well, the long awaited arrival of my bouzouki has come! It made it's way from Melbourne Australia to Ontario Canada unharmed, and is more beautiful in person than the photo's can show.
Tearing the bubble wrap off the case, I felt like a little kid at Christmas. Smiling bigger than I have in a while. And when I opened it I was thrilled with the look of it. You can really see how much work Jack puts in to the little details. From all the purflings, to the obviously hand carved details like the curved headstock, behind the nut on the back of the neck, and the awesome bridge! 
As soon as i had the strings tuned up I really liked the low end response this instrument has compared to my old bouzouki. It's really going to be nice for playing solo tunes like I do. 
All I can really say is if anyone was on the fence about a Jack Spira instrument, he's top rate! Not only his quality craftsmanship, but his easy going personality and his communication. He is always in contact giving updates, asking for what you want, and he is very accommodating! He has sure made this long process very easy, and it's been great dealing with him. I know there's a couple other guys on here who can back me up on this.

Here are a couple photo's of the finished product, and a video I recorded this afternoon.

----------


## Kyle Baker

Here's a picture of the back of the headstock.

----------


## JEStanek

Fantastic.  Very nice sounding too.  Well played.

Jamie

----------


## taterbugman

This makes me feel LOADS better about my Johnson.

----------


## Steve-o

Kyle,
Hey, glad to hear Christmas has come early to your house.  Also nice to hear that it arived safe and sound and that you enjoyed the ride on the build process.  Jack Spira had some mad skill.  Those are incredible pics, and very nice sounding zouk.  Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Looks and sounds the absolute business there, Kyle - hearty congratulations to you!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Bertram Henze

Tell us Kyle, what is it like to be in heaven?  :Smile:  And do they sell beer there?  :Grin:

----------


## jc2

Oh! What a lovely beast! Can't wait to hear it. The binding work at the bottom is especially nice.

----------


## John Gardinsky

Beautiful instrument.

----------


## sebastiaan56

Thanks for sharing the whole process and finished instrument, beautiful, just beautiful.

----------


## red7flag

Beautiful instrument.  Love the Australian Blackwood.  Love the way you played and emphasized that great drone sound.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Cool rampant lion!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kyle Baker

Thanks everyone! 
Here's another video I recorded today on the Spira zouk. A jig called Behind the Haystack.
~Kyle

----------


## Rob Fowler

Yo Kyle,
I just saw this video on the SAW group. Wow, that bouzouki is loud and resonant. I hope you warn everybody on the block that you're gonna play it!  :Wink:  It really sounds fantastic and I'm sure you're loving it!

----------

